# Air power file conversion to 12 volt.



## dcsims (Feb 26, 2018)

I am glad you posted this,  I have a belt sander identical to yours that the air motor no longer works, You gave me a good idea to put it back into commission.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## cathead (Feb 26, 2018)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Dredb (Feb 26, 2018)

Very nice too! I have a old B&D powerfile, I used to use it for finishing the recess for mortise locks in metal doors. Apart from a hand file (which is slow going) it's the only tool for jobs like that. I will look out for an air powered belt sander to convert.


----------



## th62 (Feb 26, 2018)

I also have a B&D power file.   Whilst they are good, the drum came off mine not long after i bought it so I had to turn up a new one using delrin.   I've also found the belt very small and so it wears rather rapidly and breaks often.


----------



## Dredb (Feb 26, 2018)

th62, how old is it? Mine must be 30 or more years old, dark grey case. I bought a new one a while ago, made by B&D but not the same and a nice orange color scheme, I didn't much care for it so I gave it to a friend. I used to buy B&D drills when they had metal cases, they usually lasted a year or so. The plastic cased ones only lasted a week or two so I stopped using B&D stuff. I made an exception with the Powerfile because I couldn't find a similar tool anywhere else. The belts used to be available in 1/4" and 1/2" widths and with a choice of aluminum oxide or silicon carbide grit, I mostly used the silicon carbide belts. I haven't bought any for a while so I'm not sure what's available now.


----------



## Joe in Oz (Feb 27, 2018)

I've been looking for an electric power file without much success in the affordable range (for a hobby shop).
Then I came across an angle grinder attachment on BangGood:
https://www.banggood.com/DIY-Sander-Sanding-Belt-Adapter-For-100mm-4-Inch-Electric-Angle-Grinder-p-1243680.html
This turned out to be surprisingly usable.
It didn't fit any of my 4" grinders (all too old), but I was able to bore and internal thread one half of the drive pulley M14x2, the standard thread on all my 5" angle grinders. I have fitted it to my cordless 5" angle grinder (9000rpm) and it really works very well.
And at US$22 that is a bargain! Spare/different belts are also cheap at about 44 cents each:
https://www.banggood.com/Drillpro-1...e-Grinder-Sanding-Belt-Adapter-p-1252941.html


----------

